# Today on RO



## paul2641

:X[align=center]RO NEWS
MONDAY








birthdays 
[/align][align=left]rubyred
Casper
Spirit
Raelis

[/align][align=center]HAPPY BIRTHDAY
[/align]
[align=center]




general news
[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=center]




[/align]momof2buns is wondering about spaying risks?

anneq has a present for RO!!

Luvmyzoocrew is wondering is this normal?

[align=center]The infirmary





[/align][align=left]
 [/align][align=left]Sabine is wondering does poor Oskar have to go under anasthetic?
[/align]
[align=left]
Mrs. PBJ has noticed Storm has taken a turn for the worst

[/align][align=center]nutrition and behaviour








[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]hok9 is wondering what all this mounting is about ??
[/align]
PepnFluff is wondering what is with the manky coat

Boz is wondering is this the real stuff or what

[align=center]The rabbitry and show room 



[/align][align=left]

Look at Sabine's amazing Oskar

JennJenn is wondering what breed her bun is 

Bo B Bunny is wondering about genetics

[/align][align=center]Let your hare down







[/align][align=left]MyLoveables does anyone else love doing there nails

ginger_giants is waiting and waiting 
[/align][align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]






RO Star








[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=left] First name: Sabine

 Age range/age:40

 Special other: David

 Children: 5

 Bunnies(Pics if possible): Coco, Magic, Lint, Benny, Asha,

Raylann, Oskar









 Other pets(Pics if possible): guinea pig, two goldfish, gerbil

 Favourite hobbies: karate (not practicing currently)

 Line of work: teaching

 Most important bunny moment: Finding Magic and Miracle in the garden

 Most memorable moment on RO: there are so many. It's always exciting. So glad I joined.

[/align][align=center]Mystery bun

[/align]










[align=center]








sorry for the delay, I forgot!!
[/align]


----------



## paul2641

Hope you like it sorry for the delay!


----------



## JadeIcing

Nice job Paul.


----------



## Sabine

Cute graphics:inlove:


----------



## BlueGiants

Good job Paul!!!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Wow Sabine, I didn't know you had 5 kids. Your black Belt probably comes in handy.


----------



## Sabine

Is the mystery bun your new bunny?


----------



## Sabine

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Wow Sabine, I didn't know you had 5 kids. Your black Belt probably comes in handy.


Trust me they take no notice of it


----------



## paul2641

*Sabine wrote: *


> Is the mystery bun your new bunny?


Nope sorry guess again!!


----------



## paul2641

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> Good job Paul!!!!


Thanks Cathy! I really injoyed doing it. I nearly lost it just before I posted it, Thank god I copied it.ray:


----------



## paul2641

*Sabine wrote: *


> Cute graphics:inlove:


thanks, I've been waiting weeks to use them.


----------



## mouse_chalk

Is the mystery bunny Becca's Benjamin??


----------



## paul2641

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Is the mystery bunny Becca's Benjamin??


Getting warmer!!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Is the mystery bunny Becca's Benjamin??
> 
> 
> 
> Getting warmer!!
Click to expand...


Dippy??


----------



## paul2641

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Is the mystery bunny Becca's Benjamin??
> 
> 
> 
> Getting warmer!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dippy??
Click to expand...

Colder


----------



## mouse_chalk

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Is the mystery bunny Becca's Benjamin??
> 
> 
> 
> Getting warmer!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dippy??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Colder
Click to expand...

Fluffball?!!!


----------



## paul2641

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Is the mystery bunny Becca's Benjamin??
> 
> 
> 
> Getting warmer!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dippy??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Colder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fluffball?!!!
Click to expand...

We have a winner!!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Is the mystery bunny Becca's Benjamin??
> 
> 
> 
> Getting warmer!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dippy??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Colder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fluffball?!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have a winner!!
Click to expand...


Phew! 

Gosh you made that hard! I have met a match for mystery bunny challenges! *tries to find most difficult bunny for Thursday*


----------



## paul2641

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Is the mystery bunny Becca's Benjamin??
> 
> 
> 
> Getting warmer!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dippy??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Colder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fluffball?!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have a winner!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phew!
> 
> Gosh you made that hard! I have met a match for mystery bunny challenges! *tries to find most difficult bunny for Thursday*
Click to expand...

Yeah I asked becca to dig for a real hard picture.


----------



## Becca

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Is the mystery bunny Becca's Benjamin??
> 
> 
> 
> Getting warmer!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dippy??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Colder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fluffball?!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have a winner!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phew!
> 
> Gosh you made that hard! I have met a match for mystery bunny challenges! *tries to find most difficult bunny for Thursday*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I asked becca to dig for a real hard picture.
Click to expand...

Great job Paul, thanks for using Fluffball


----------

